# New tackle box for IAP member



## mmayo (Mar 8, 2014)

Making lots of pens lately, but still had time to make this long range tackle box. 


















Back to pens...


----------



## Marnat3 (Mar 8, 2014)

That is sweet!! Very nice!


----------



## log2lumber (Mar 8, 2014)

very nice


----------



## jscola (Mar 8, 2014)

Did you make it from a plan ?


----------



## mmayo (Mar 8, 2014)

I designed the box after seeing what was commercially available. It is very functional on a long range fishing boat offshore.   I have made 15 so far.


----------



## skiprat (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow, that is a seriously good looking box.  It seems a pity to mess it up with smelly fish bait and stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## rherrell (Mar 9, 2014)

VERY nice Mark!


----------



## Ambidex (Mar 9, 2014)

Beautiful Mark! Is that teak and a spar varnish or other finish? And are the ss tubes holders for something?


----------



## mmayo (Mar 9, 2014)

*African Mahogany and several thin coats of spar varnish*

My "go to" wood for these boxes is African mahogany and I usually hand rub many coats of diluted and expensive spar varnish.  The marine environment is harsh, but this method has been successful and looks great.



Ambidex said:


> Beautiful Mark! Is that teak and a spar varnish or other finish? And are the ss tubes holders for something?


----------



## beck3906 (Mar 9, 2014)

Really nice work.  Is this very heavy empty?


----------



## DKF (Mar 9, 2014)

That is beautiful!


----------



## mmayo (Mar 9, 2014)

*Heavy?*

The empty box with plastic trays inside weighs about 17 pounds.  Mine weighs quite a bit more with all the tackle I can fit in.  I only move it from trunk to cart, cart to boat and back again when I return from fishing.



beck3906 said:


> Really nice work.  Is this very heavy empty?


----------



## bruce119 (Mar 9, 2014)

mmayo said:


> The empty box with plastic trays inside weighs about 17 pounds.  Mine weighs quite a bit more with all the tackle I can fit in.  I only move it from trunk to cart, cart to boat and back again when I return from fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would make for a very stable box. Good for long off shore trips but keep it in the cabin....


VERY NICE...


.


----------



## mmayo (Mar 9, 2014)

Here are a few including my Costa Rican guanacaste wood box; the kind of wild walnut looking one in the top center.  They live outside in the elements for 8-15 days several times a year.   We bungee them in place for when the seas are rough.


----------



## bruce119 (Mar 9, 2014)

WOW

Now that's Classy


Very nice


.


----------

